# Drama



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

How you feel about drama (the non-theatrical type). And your types.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

I like to be dramatic, I don't actually like life drama lol. Stay away life drama. I want life to be butterflies and pixie stix lol. :dry:


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I don't like it, but that's life - crap and drama happens sooner or later, or all the time anyway. *shrugs* just don't need to let it get to you that much.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

When I was growing up I was very prone to getting caught in drama, but now I view it with disinterest and unless someone really strikes a nerve I can't be arsed. I might follow it if I don't have anything better to do or it's particularly funny to watch.

INFP.


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

I tend to idealize it, then realize it's impractical and will likely only make the situation worse, thus causing people to quickly assert negative judgements. I suppose "I love it" would be the best answer, but it's definitely something I don't like to incorporate into my image and daily life.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I avoid it like the plague!


----------



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm ISFJ, and I don't like it if I'm involved and have to react, but I don't mind if it's someone else's problem. I like giving advice. I've always been the messenger between two arguing parties, the Switzerland, the rational listener to everyone's problems. I'm fine with it when I don't have to choose a side.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I think it's ridiculous and useless. All that wasted time, energy and angst...


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't really like it :s I try to avoid it :/


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

detest it. Though I tend to be drawn to it...


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I like it if it makes sense, but I hate soap operas.


----------



## Nixu (Jun 2, 2010)

Drama is always stressing and sometimes really rough, but at the same time my emotional side loves the depth of the feelings related to it. I've also noticed that your relationship with the people you survive through the drama with tends to grow much stronger, which is a good thing. So, in short, it can suck like hell, but often it leads to (greater) good. Voted Like it.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

It's interesting to watch but annoying to be involved in.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't care - I can't usually summon any emotion when drama occurs. (Okay, maybe disgust.) May be a function of the fact that high school and college drama focuses on relationships, drinking, parties, and scheming for better grades or whining about bad ones.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I have to admit, I kinda like it. It keeps things from getting boring.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Observing drama can be amusing. I just prefer as little of it as possible in my own life (junior high wore that out for me). I type Si-dom.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't like it if it involves me getting sucked into shit, especially if it's not mine. However, if it's someone else's, I really don't care. Makes for good free entertainment sometimes LOL.


----------

